# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Boraras brigittae(Mosquito Rasbora)

## FaRnieGuy

Boraras Brigittae(Mosquito Rasbora)



anyone kept this fish before?  :Roll Eyes:  
how long or how big can they grow?
currently i have 10 in my 2ft planted tank..

do they normally swim in schools or anyhow swim?  :Huh?:  
as from what i see, they scatter around my tank...  :Laughing:

----------


## hwchoy

doesn't grow much bigger, around 2cm or so.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

> doesn't grow much bigger, around 2cm or so.


oh.. icic.. but do they swim in schools?

----------


## JT

very fragile as well...thus i still stick to cardinal tetra...

----------


## FaRnieGuy

but cardinals grow quite big..
i'm looking for fishes which swim in schools and doesn't grow till too big..
any recommendations?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Justikanz

Quite ok... Got them to breed in my moss tank... Keke... Didn't realised they were breeding tll I see a rasbora even smaller than what I have...  :Grin: 

And yes, they tend to scatter... presumably cos the tank is small and there are no 'predators' around... But not all over the tank... Just facng different directions...

Oh, they are extremely shy too... Almost always hiding...

----------


## FaRnieGuy

> Quite ok... Got them to breed in my moss tank... Keke... Didn't realised they were breeding tll I see a rasbora even smaller than what I have...


congrats..
haha..
do u know how to sex them?

----------


## hwchoy

> Boraras Brigittae(Mosquito Rasbora)
> 
> 
> 
> anyone kept this fish before?  
> how long or how big can they grow?
> currently i have 10 in my 2ft planted tank..
> 
> do they normally swim in schools or anyhow swim?  
> as from what i see, they scatter around my tank...


oh btw forgot to tell you the fish in your pix is not _Boraras brigittae_ but _B. urophthalmoides_, commonly known as exclamation point rasbora. so, which one do you really have?

*Boraras brigittae*



*Boraras urophthalmoides*

----------


## FaRnieGuy

uh oh..
i think mine look more like the bottom pic..
Boraras urophthalmoides
 :Embarassed:

----------


## |squee|

choy, your brigittae looks hungry  :Razz:  

I got them for a period of time. They're sensitive fish, and they died due to my frequent rescapes of my tank. I noticed they don't tend to hide when there are many of them, and they don't school, but stick together somewhat. I've seen a pair following each other all around the tank though.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

i'm really confused by all the different websites...
http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/S...rophthalmoides 

this Boraras urophthalmoides is so different from the one hwchoy showing..
it looks more like hwchoy's Boraras brigittae

----------


## hwchoy

> i'm really confused by all the different websites...
> http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/S...rophthalmoides 
> 
> this Boraras urophthalmoides is so different from the one hwchoy showing..
> it looks more like hwchoy's Boraras brigittae


you mean this one? you didn't notice the credit on that pix huh  :Grin:  



there are some colour variation amongst geographical populations.

----------


## hwchoy

> choy, your brigittae looks hungry


you people are too damn hard to please  :Mad: 
how about this?  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

btw FaRnie Guy, you might also consider _Boraras merah_, they have a nice purpluish sheen.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

thanks for all the info and pics..
i think mine still look more like Boraras urophthalmoides...
"tio pian!!!" 
bought them from Pet Mart this afternoon...
hmmm... must go back and ^&[email protected][email protected]%$!...  :Evil:

----------


## hwchoy

> thanks for all the info and pics..
> i think mine still look more like Boraras urophthalmoides...
> "tio pian!!!" 
> bought them from Pet Mart this afternoon...
> hmmm... must go back and ^&[email protected][email protected]%$!...


two ways to tell. the urophthalmoides has a spot on the caudal peduncle (where body meets tail), a brigittae does not. the urophthalmoides has a stouter body too.

the other way is: urophthalmoides around 50¢, brigittae around $1.50-2.00  :Flame:

----------


## ThevinQ

Does anyone know which lfs in the east or west currently has boraras (of kind) now? Other than pet mart... oops...  :Razz:

----------


## juggler

> thanks for all the info and pics..
> i think mine still look more like Boraras urophthalmoides...
> "tio pian!!!" 
> bought them from Pet Mart this afternoon...
> hmmm... must go back and ^&[email protected][email protected]%$!...


I would like to hear what PetMart will have to say ...  :Grin:  
Remember to print out this thread to show them the pics.  :Smile:

----------


## FaRnieGuy

haha.. too bad it's a wednesday..
pet mart close...
will be going down tomorrow...  :Evil:

----------


## glenn

Hi ,

I do keep those fish in my small tank. you can get it at plant aqua try Biotope and sea view I got those from there.  :Grin:

----------


## FaRnieGuy

went down to Pet Mart just now..
confronted them about the wrong name stated for the fish..
guess what?
they told me it's the agent who gave them the name of the fishes..  :Roll Eyes:  

wonder if Pet Mart staffs really know anything bout these fishes...
wrong names given and caused new birds like me to get mixed up with 2 different rasboras...  :Embarassed:

----------


## hwchoy

what you expect from LFS staff huh? these workers where got time to go and scrutinise the tiny fish woh? anyway like I said, if they charge you 50¢ for the fish then its OK liao  :Smile:

----------


## FaRnieGuy

> what you expect from LFS staff huh? these workers where got time to go and scrutinise the tiny fish woh? anyway like I said, if they charge you 50¢ for the fish then its OK liao


haha.. true..
they put $0.80/pc
but sell me $0.70/pc.. cause i regular there...
so its not OK liaoz..
haha...  :Flame:

----------


## Wackytpt

> went down to Pet Mart just now..
> confronted them about the wrong name stated for the fish..
> guess what?
> they told me it's the agent who gave them the name of the fishes..  
> 
> wonder if Pet Mart staffs really know anything bout these fishes...
> wrong names given and caused new birds like me to get mixed up with 2 different rasboras...


You can't totally blame them. Not everyone is crazy about fishes.

----------


## FaRnieGuy

> You can't totally blame them. Not everyone is crazy about fishes.


nv blame them lahz..
who can remember so many details bout fishes and stuffs?

----------


## hwchoy

but you still kena overcharged 40%! for being a regular  :Smug:

----------


## FaRnieGuy

> but you still kena overcharged 40%! for being a regular


haha.. they charge so high i also bo bian..
i'm not driving wor..
cant go so far to buy my stuffs mahz...
 :Sad:

----------


## mozesyap

Hmmm...$0.80 is quite expensive.

My bros just bought some of them at under $0.50 each at Y618 for his new nano shrimp tank.

----------


## anakin

Actually cannot have so high expectation of LFS staff lah  :Grin:  . Guess we need to do a little research on our own before taking the staff's word for real. But sorry that u would have to be stuck with the wrong fish FaRnieGuy.  :Confused:

----------


## hwchoy

anakin, why don't you be nice and offer to adopt his "wrong" fishes  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## anakin

Choy, wouldn't mind if I am not already keeping boraras brigittae in my 1.5ft moss-shrimp tank. The tank already has 30 brigittae and my moss is occupying 60% of the tamk's volume.  :Laughing:  So dun think I should overload the tank and I'm sticking strictly to brigittae, so sorry.  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

Adopt? i willing to adopt this fish.. :Smile:

----------


## lorba

As long as the fish is in good condition, healthy and swimming around, your money is worth even at S$2/pc.

Buy 10 for $0.50 and end up all die is not worth the money.

----------


## budak

Saw a tank full of B. brigittae at the lfs in Thomson Plaza today. $2 each. Nice red colouration.

----------


## |squee|

Thanks! I'll be going over to check it out if I can.

Incidently budak, how would you rate them in terms of fragile-ness?

----------


## andrewtyr

Now isn the brigittae season yet, right?

----------


## anakin

I'm gonna place orders for brigittae. Would anyone be interested to get more? If u are, PM me and we'll see how much I can push the price down. Note: min qty at least 50pcs.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Hi AQ, is it advisible to mix brigittaes with clown killies ?  :Huh?:

----------


## Jungle-mania

Yes they are fine with clown killies, had both of them in a nano tank once, by the way, this is OT, but do you know where I can get more clown killies, Ah Zhan?

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> Yes they are fine with clown killies, had both of them in a nano tank once, by the way, this is OT, but do you know where I can get more clown killies, Ah Zhan?


The Great Hall of Azmi now carrying a lot...I think I'll get a few pieces to go with my brigittaes today.  :Grin:

----------


## Jungle-mania

The same one that challenges Valhalla? Odin will not be pleased.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> The same one that challenges Valhalla? Odin will not be pleased.


woah..sorry bro, I don't quite get you. Did I missed out something ??  :Huh?:

----------


## Jungle-mania

Sorry, just OT, The great halls usually refer to the halls of Valhalla, a norse mythology where vikings who have died valiantly in war go to in their afterlife, where Odin, the greatest god among the other viking gods rule over. Got over the top there, must be my days of AD&D and Diablo.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

My brigittaes doesn't seem to be shoaling very often...is there any other cyprinids of same size but will highly shoal together?

----------


## vincentlii

anyone kept this fish before?  :Roll Eyes:  
how long or how big can they grow?
currently i have 10 in my 2ft planted tank..

do they normally swim in schools or anyhow swim?  :Huh?:  
as from what i see, they scatter around my tank...  :Laughing: [/QUOTE

If kept in numbers it will school, Brigittae looks like thishttp://www.aquariumfish.com/aquarium...id=4150&search

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Well, I had death casualties with my brigittaes too... left with 5-6 pcs...sometimes they'll shoal, mostly will scatter around. I realise some of them will be very reddish, while some are more pale.  :Huh?:

----------


## Jungle-mania

try using commercial blackwater extract, it might help to calm the fish. A cheaper and effective method which I have tried, but not sure of the long term effect is to a drop of Ocean Free General Aid solution into the tank per litre. Somehow, your mortality rate will drop. Since it is really cheap, can't really complain about it. So far my plants or invertebrates don't seem to suffer from it.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

> try using commercial blackwater extract, it might help to calm the fish. A cheaper and effective method which I have tried, but not sure of the long term effect is to a drop of Ocean Free General Aid solution into the tank per litre. Somehow, your mortality rate will drop. Since it is really cheap, can't really complain about it. So far my plants or invertebrates don't seem to suffer from it.


I introduced ketapang leaves...managed to salvage 4 pcs afterall...  :Opps:

----------


## Calamari

Hi,

Anybody seen the fries of this fish before? Is it around 2-3mm at start?

----------


## hwchoy

> Sorry, just OT, The great halls usually refer to the halls of Valhalla, a norse mythology where vikings who have died valiantly in war go to in their afterlife, where Odin, the greatest god among the other viking gods rule over. Got over the top there, must be my days of AD&D and Diablo.


Great Hall is actually in reference to the Great Hall of the People, in this case it refers to fishes.

----------

